# Re: [EVDL] Zivan DC-DC converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Zivan DC-DC converter*

I recently saw an Ad for a Zivan DC-DC converter.

http://store.kta-ev.com/zivandc-dcconv70-160vinp.aspx

What impressed me was the input RANGE of 70-160Vin.

With 50A out, it would be more than enough for most vehicles...

This would let me play with a variety of pack voltages, for 96 to 144 and
keep the same inverter...

Anyone got thoughts?? 

I would think that Zivan would be a better choice that one of the Chinese
units I was looking at...

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Zivan DC-DC converter*

If you can afford it, use it. Probably better than the $100 Iota I'm using.



> Bob Sisson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I recently saw an Ad for a Zivan DC-DC converter.
> >
> > http://store.kta-ev.com/zivandc-dcconv70-160vinp.aspx
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Zivan DC-DC converter*

Definitely check the specs first. This looks like an updated NG1-DCDC - 
which works very well on 144V, but can't handle a 114V pack when it sags 
below 110V.

The NG1-DCDC also charges my SLI battery to 14.1V, which is good if you 
don't leave it on all the time (or if you have a short commute).

To stay under 160V, you would have to disconnect the HV input when 
charging a pack over 126V nominal. If the 70V input is right, this would 
be a fantastic option for a 96V conversion, while leaving room for a 
future voltage upgrade. I'd definitely use it over an Iota (or other 
"cheap" option) if you can afford it.

-Adrian



> storm connors wrote:
> 
> > If you can afford it, use it. Probably better than the $100 Iota I'm
> > using.
> ...


----------

